# DuraCats "Shiver on the River" open Tournament



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday January 19th 2008

*1 - 4 persons per boat (All team members will sign waiver)*​ 
*$150.00 entry fee (inc. Big Fish)*​ 
*6 Rods allowed per Boat (No Extras)*​ 
*1 person teams may fish w/ 6 rods, with proof of KY fishing license*​ 
*4 fish limit per team*​ 
*NO Dead Fish*​ 
*100&#37; PAYBACK*​ 
*All other rules and eligibility will be the same as DURACATS regular tournaments*​ 
*Start and Finish time 8am till 4:00pm*​


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Doc, Where is it at on the river?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Just curious how much it took to win last years Shiver? Good luck over there!!!

Howdy Randy! Or should I call you Mr. Hellbender,lol? Lizards in the winter? Must be global warming


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Woops sorry about that Randy,

Leavenworth, Indiana

4 fish Limit
2007 results
1st 179#
2nd 137.75#
3rd 60.45#
4th 58.45#
Big fish 73.9# Blue


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyboday need a non-boating partner????

Randy?? Mellon?? Doc?? Larry?

I can see it now......Team bundy (randy and ryan) missit by 6ounces too bad you cant count hellbenders!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey back at you Tom. Sorry Ryan can`t make this one.My son Ryan plays basketball on saturdays and i refuse to miss one of those games. Hang in there someone might see this and get you in there Best of luck to those that go.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ryan,

I may be up for it. I was talking to Doc about it. We're having my sons BDay party one day next weekend though, so it's going to be tough.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Due to deteriorating weather and river conditions we are postponing "Shiver on the River" till February 16th, 2008 any questions please refer to our website thanks...............Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bringing this back up to the top it is a week from this Saturday tournament is on Saturday Feb. 16th, please check our website for any changes.....Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

With projected water levels of 35 foot for Saturday Feb.16th we are a go for the "Shiver on the River" tournament in Leavenworth now if I can just locate fresh Shad...........Doc


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

What do you think mellon?


----------

